# Who has the best badge?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

I am a badge collector and have close to 70 in a display case.

I happen to like Boston's badge. I think it has a very solid look to it.

Meddford Ma has a unique look as does Everett, Ma and Brookline used to have a nice badge.

The MDC design which is now used by the Boston Municipal Police is cool.

I am not that crazy about the clam shell cookie cutter badge but there is something to be said for uniformity.

New York City is different in that it is an entirely different badge once you reach Lt. and from there on up every badge is slightly different beyond stating your rank.

I don't know if anyone but me cares about this but I just like looking at the different designs of badges.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I am partial to this one for some reason. Although the damn wing tips have caused a few lacerations in the past.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

NYPD doesn't have badges, they have shields, and every rank has a different design. 

http://www.nycpolicemuseum.org/html/history/nypd-shields/shields.html

My personal favorite is LAPD, but I do like Boston's also. As for the clamshell, it's kinda cool to look at historical pictures from the 1920's, and see the exact same badge on my chest in 2006.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I like this one:
http://www.collectors-badges.com/images/Badges East Coast/nh_state_police_378.jpg


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I like both the state and "back east" local badges...I have worn both. They are just good designs. The LA badge is nonpareil...so too the six point (David) sheriffs badge...and the NY state cap device.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

This is identical to our badge, pretty nice, expensive though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone else remember those godawful badges the Boston Municipal Police had when they wore the black & gray uniforms? It was shaped like an egg with a pointed end on the bottom. Every time I saw them, I thought of "Star Trek".


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember those godawful badges the Boston Municipal Police had when they wore the black & gray uniforms? It was shaped like an egg with a pointed end on the bottom. Every time I saw them, I thought of "Star Trek".


I still have my custom die "egg" badge here hanging up on the wall. A rememberance of fonder times. The city seal in the center looked like the L Street Bathouse minus the wino's who camp there.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

j809 said:


> This is identical to our badge, pretty nice, expensive though.


Wow, kinda looks like our badge. The history of the oval badge goes back a ways. We were the first to have it and once we got it, it caught on like crazy.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Here's our new badge as of Oct '06:

Jury's still out on them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

You are so right NYC City has shields not badges but that can be said about many places and we don't carry ID's we carry credentials. 

If I am not mistaken the shape of the NYC Sgt badge and the patrolmens badge in NYC is the same but the Sgt is gold. Once you get up to Lt and Detective they have a more oval shape. I have a NYC Deputy Inspectors Badge.

I just bought a East Syracuse NY badge which has a cool locomotive train in the middle. Someday I will take photo's and scan them in.

I like the new Mansfield badge and of course the LAPD is a classic.

If you or anyone you know is interested in selling a badge let me know. I used to buy from a company called Baird. They bought them from retired guys. They went out of business about 2 years ago. 

The worst badge is the badge Boston makes the specials wear it is square and it has the date that the Specials license stamped on it. They can wear any design they want but it can't say Bosotn Special Police unless it is the official sqaure kind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

masscopguy said:


> If I am not mistaken the shape of the NYC Sgt badge and the patrolmens badge in NYC is the same but the Sgt is gold.


No, NYPD sergeants wear a completely different shield than patrolmen. Look for yourself;

http://www.nycpolicemuseum.org/html/history/nypd-shields/shields.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

You are correct again Sir, The Sgt shield is different from the Police officers.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> No, NYPD sergeants wear a completely different shield than patrolmen. Look for yourself;
> 
> http://www.nycpolicemuseum.org/html/history/nypd-shields/shields.html


I wonder why they have every rank's badge different?

As for our department, every badge we have at every rank, is exactly the same. The only thing that's different is the name of the rank, i.e., Police Officer, Sergeant, Commander, Chief, etc. We don't even change the color, i.e., a gold badge for detectives or command staff. They're all the same. Uniformity is the name of the game with us. Our Sam Brownes are the same way also, everyone wears the same gear in the same place on our belts.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

http://ssgthawaii.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/badge2.gif


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

masscopguy said:


> The worst badge is the badge Boston makes the specials wear it is square and it has the date that the Specials license stamped on it. They can wear any design they want but it can't say Bosotn Special Police unless it is the official sqaure kind.


I think they switched to a clam shell with just their number. Back in 97 or 98


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe that before the merger a Ma Sp Sgt wore a gold badge. The MASP Sgt badge is now silver. It may have had something to do with the eliminate of the Corporal rank after the merger.

Did the MASP have different types of Sgt. i.e. buck master, etc..?


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Copy of BPD







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

